# Cpt 99455 & 99456



## valleycoder (Mar 28, 2011)

For those who utilize these codes, what are the RVUs you assigned to each and how did you come up with the amount?  We are setting these up but there are no RVUs on the National Fee Schedule so I'm wondering how others have assigned.  I dont anticipate these being billed to MCR but will likely be used for Employer or Workers Comp billing.  

Thanks for any feedback you provide!


----------



## BarbaraCouch (Apr 6, 2011)

If you are in Texas, you should bill according to the Texas Department of Insurance, Division of Workers Comp Fee guidelines.  Depending on the modifier you use, the fees for 99456 can go from 150.00 up to 500.00, but again, it depends on the modifier you are using.


----------

